# The New Look of EMTLife!



## MMiz (Jun 30, 2015)

EMTLifers,

After much work, the new look of EMTLife is live!  Try it on your computer, phone, and tablet, and let us know what you think.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 30, 2015)

Working good on my chromebook in Chrome OS and browser. Looks nice, very clean!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks the same to me... but then again tapatalk always looks the same lol


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 30, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Looks the same to me... but then again tapatalk always looks the same lol


Gotta ditch the Tapatalk. All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2015)

Lol I actually only use that on my tablet. The forum looks great!


----------



## kirky kirk (Jun 30, 2015)

love the Star of Life


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks the same on my iPhone.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 30, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Looks the same on my iPhone.


X2


----------



## ThadeusJ (Jun 30, 2015)

I can honestly say that I received the email notification but when I came online, I actually said, "woooowwwwww".  I'm not one for change, but this looks cleaner.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 30, 2015)

Only thing I don't like is that I have to scroll to the bottom to get to the New Post button on the mobile site. That's probably my most used button. Other than that, I love the look.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 30, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 30, 2015)

kirkyrabbit said:


> love the Star of Life



Thank you! You have no idea how many different versions we looked at before deciding on that one. I would say at least 20+ different versions.



DEmedic said:


> Looks the same on my iPhone.





Remi said:


> X2



Interesting. My recommendation would be to log out, clear any cookies and cache, and log in again. It should look very different.



STXmedic said:


> Only thing I don't like is that I have to scroll to the bottom to get to the New Post button on the mobile site. That's probably my most used button. Other than that, I love the look.



Yeah... we're looking at a better place for it. There is a New Posts link/button toward the upper right corner, but may not be visible on smaller screens.

Once we receive more feedback and make the final tweaks, we hope to have that button more prominent.

*Thank you for all the feedback!*


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks the exact same on my android.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 30, 2015)

Ah, if I rotate my phone to landscape it becomes visible.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jun 30, 2015)

I like the new look. On mobile, I agree with STX. Can't see the new posts button on portrait view, but can in landscape. Looks as if it may be a scaling issue as the little profile guy and the search magnifying glass are overlapping. Maybe put the new posts button as part of the drop down menu on the right of 'forums'?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 30, 2015)

Im digging the new look. Works great on my iPhone and great on my macbook (safari). Just going to take awhile to get used to everything. Way better than the 2 column format.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 30, 2015)

I've disabled the old theme so hopefully that helps everyone see the new one.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 30, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Looks the exact same on my android.



How about now? Everyone should be seeing the new theme as it's the only option now.



MonkeyArrow said:


> Looks as if it may be a scaling issue as the little profile guy and the search magnifying glass are overlapping.



Yeah, I noticed that too. We'll add that to the tweak list.



MonkeyArrow said:


> Maybe put the new posts button as part of the drop down menu on the right of 'forums'?



There should be one there already. You don't see it?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jun 30, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> There should be one there already. You don't see it?


I see a new posts button on the far right but in the drop-down, the only two options are 'home' and 'chat'.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 30, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> I see a new posts button on the far right but in the drop-down, the only two options are 'home' and 'chat'.



If you tap "Forums" it should drop down to display several options.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jun 30, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> If you tap "Forums" it should drop down to display several options.


Cool. Thanks. Didn't know that existed.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 30, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Cool. Thanks. Didn't know that existed.


Maybe the options would be more noticeable if the arrow was always visible. Something for us to consider. Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 30, 2015)

Yep. Now it's on my iPhone. Looks great!


----------



## RebelAngel (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice clean look! I like it. Viewing from my desktop in Chrome.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 30, 2015)

Working now.


----------



## kirky kirk (Jun 30, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Thank you! You have no idea how many different versions we looked at before deciding on that one. I would say at least 20+ different versions.



It looks awesome, very clean and sleek.


----------



## EMTinCT (Jun 30, 2015)

Ouch, the new look is really harsh in my eyes. It looks like candyland. Is there a way to roll it back?


----------



## EMTinCT (Jul 1, 2015)

Light blue lettering on a white background=BAD DESIGN


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 1, 2015)

I think the lettering is fine.  Very EMS-e


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 1, 2015)

I also think the lettering is fine, looks good.  Not to mention the main text in post is plain, easy on the eyes.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 1, 2015)

EMTinCT said:


> Ouch, the new look is really harsh in my eyes. It looks like candyland. Is there a way to roll it back?



I'm sorry, but there are no options for other themes. 



EMTinCT said:


> Light blue lettering on a white background=BAD DESIGN



I'm very surprised you're having issues with the current theme. Everyone else seems to be enjoying it very much. Can you provide the specific page that's causing you so much discomfort?


----------



## triemal04 (Jul 1, 2015)

Booo!  What happened to the option to change the theme?  Used to be down at the bottom of the page...


----------



## Gurby (Jul 1, 2015)

I feel like the fact that chat is no longer automatically on the front page is going to make it even deader than it has been.  I don't really care about profile posts, members online, my own messages/likes stats, etc.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 1, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Looks the exact same on my android.



Good catch, I'll fix that later today.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 1, 2015)

I second Gurby.  I wish the chat was still on the front page.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 1, 2015)

I miss being able to tap "alerts" on my mobile without going into my profile. No complaints on the laptop.


----------



## Kate22 (Jul 1, 2015)

I like it!


----------



## MMiz (Jul 1, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> I second Gurby.  I wish the chat was still on the front page.


That'll be fixed today.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 1, 2015)

MMiz said:


> That'll be fixed today.



Woohoo!!!


----------



## MMiz (Jul 1, 2015)

And we have chat!  Let me know if you notice any quirks.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 1, 2015)

MMiz said:


> And we have chat! Let me know if you notice any quirks.



Awesome!!!  Thank you! It's working fine for me.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 1, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Booo!  What happened to the option to change the theme?  Used to be down at the bottom of the page...



That has been removed.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 1, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I miss being able to tap "alerts" on my mobile without going into my profile. No complaints on the laptop.


I have an idea for Matt that I'm going to discuss with him later. This won't be implemented immediately, but we'll see what we can do.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2015)

When I use the mobile I have trouble hitting thr new posts button. It's not always there


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 1, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> When I use the mobile I have trouble hitting thr new posts button. It's not always there


Yeah, we've noted that in previous replies. You can:
Scroll to the bottom and it's there
Tap the right edge of FORUMS up top and it will create a drop down
Go landscape mode and it should appear.

We are working on a better solution.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm still getting used to the "New Posts" bottom is fixed so I don't HAVE to scroll all the way up to the top to hit it lol Don't get me wrong, I def like that better haha


----------



## EMTinCT (Jul 1, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> I'm sorry, but there are no options for other themes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very surprised you're having issues with the current theme. Everyone else seems to be enjoying it very much. Can you provide the specific page that's causing you so much discomfort?



Light blue lettering on a white background is an awful design choice.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 1, 2015)

EMTinCT said:


> Light blue lettering on a white background is an awful design choice.


You made your point that you don't like it so no need to repeat your distaste.  And you seem to have been the only one to complain out of all the active users.  I personally find it easy to read and enjoy the color choices.


----------



## EMTinCT (Jul 1, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> You made your point that you don't like it so no need to repeat your distaste.  And you seem to have been the only one to complain out of all the active users.  I personally find it easy to read and enjoy the color choices.



Gosh, sir, maybe you didn't see where Chimpie asked me what I didn't like and what was wrong with it. I was just responding to Chimpie. No need to bite my head off. Gosh.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2015)

EMTinCT said:


> Gosh, sir, maybe you didn't see where Chimpie asked me what I didn't like and what was wrong with it. I was just responding to Chimpie. No need to bite my head off. Gosh.



Hes not biting your head off, you noted your complaint in a previous post and Chimpie asked you to specify on why the light blue lettering on white is a bad design. Personally I find it easy to read and like the current design/ format. Maybe try turning down the light intensity on your laptop, computer, phone, or tablet. Just some helpful advice.


----------



## EMTinCT (Jul 2, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Hes not biting your head off, you noted your complaint in a previous post and Chimpie asked you to specify on why the light blue lettering on white is a bad design. Personally I find it easy to read and like the current design/ format. Maybe try turning down the light intensity on your laptop, computer, phone, or tablet. Just some helpful advice.



Your reply is far more tactful and less head-bitey, which I appreciate. Would sure be nice if others followed your lead. But yes he did bite my head off. Grandma just glued it back on.


----------



## planetmike (Jul 2, 2015)

The light blue lettering of the forum titles on the main page could be a few shades darker to give it more contrast with the white background.

Could the words "Discussions" and "Messages" on the home page be changed to a be a column header? Seems a bit busy to have them on the page 21 times each. Or a broader question, is the number of discussions and messages in each forum really important anyway?


----------



## Flying (Jul 4, 2015)

Small comment: I really like the floating navigation bar. Scrolling up and down the page is very appealing.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 4, 2015)

planetmike said:


> The light blue lettering of the forum titles on the main page could be a few shades darker to give it more contrast with the white background.
> 
> Could the words "Discussions" and "Messages" on the home page be changed to a be a column header? Seems a bit busy to have them on the page 21 times each. Or a broader question, is the number of discussions and messages in each forum really important anyway?



Good ideas, I agree with looking at the shade of blue we're using.  Thanks for pointing out the gratuitous use discussions and messages, there has to be a better way!


----------



## MMiz (Jul 6, 2015)

EMTinCT said:


> Light blue lettering on a white background=BAD DESIGN



I made the new link color several shades darker.  Is it any easier to read?


----------



## planetmike (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes, that is better.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 20, 2015)

Finding it quite nice. Much better improved user interface. 

Nice new digs.


----------

